# Simple Solenoid Engine



## flyingtractors1 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've decided to take a step back and build a simpler solenoid engine.


----------



## black85vette (Oct 6, 2012)

Those are a fun and simple to build project.  I did one with 2 solenoids and scotch yoke.

That's a little guy.  What is the flywheel?


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes, and fun is the best thing to have.   I've posted a Scotch Yoke version and various other more complex solenoid engines in this forum.  The flywheel is an old casino dollar token; the eccentric is an old copper penny, and the crank is a nickel.  Ralph


----------



## lathe nut (Oct 6, 2012)

flyingtractors1, that is cute and cool, love it, Lathe Nut


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks.  I just needed to do something simple for fast gratification.  It was a fast fun build and fun to play with.  Ralph


----------

